# GTX770 mit 530W Netzteil ?



## bowser14 (12. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, reicht ein 530W Netzteil für ein Systeme mit GTX770 und i5-2400 aus ?


Was ist besser, eine GTX 770 oder eine HD 7970 ??

Reichen die 2GB Grakaspeicher dieser Graka:2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) ?? Packt mein 530W be!quiet Netzteil das ganze System ??


----------



## Makalar (12. Juni 2013)

Welches NT hast du genau?


----------



## Erok (12. Juni 2013)

Ja das Be Quiet sollte locker reichen. Dein System brauch unter last keine 400 Watt, von daher also alles im grünen Bereich 

Und ja, die 2 GB VRAM reichen locker, solange Du nicht Skyrim mit tausend Mods spielst 

Und die GTX 770 hat mittlerweile  die Nase vorne. Sie ist ca 5 bis 10 Prozent schneller  als die alte GTX 680 und diese war ja etwa gleich auf mit der 7970 

Greetz Erok


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

Mit den 530 Watt müsstest du locker hinkommen. 


MFG,.- Dein N00b


----------



## Autorocker (12. Juni 2013)

Mit der CPU würdest Du nichml 300 Watt verbrauchen. Da könntest du im Prinzip noch 3 weitere GTX 770 draufstecken und es reicht immer noch dicke.


----------



## unthinkable (12. Juni 2013)

Autorocker schrieb:


> Mit der CPU würdest Du nichml 300 Watt verbrauchen. Da könntest du im Prinzip noch 3 weitere GTX 770 draufstecken und es reicht immer noch dicke.



Ist ein wenig übertrieben 
Aber für Eine Graka reichts, selbst die 690 würde noch gehen.


----------



## bowser14 (12. Juni 2013)

Dachte schon, bei tomshardware ist getanden,das Nvidia mindestens ein 600W netzteil empfiehlt, dachte mir dann aber auch das dass en bissl viel währe o_O

Aber sind 3 oder 4GB Graka Speicher nicht zukunftssicherer ?


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2013)

Bitte löschen



bowser14 schrieb:


> Dachte schon, bei tomshardware ist getanden,das Nvidia mindestens ein 600W netzteil empfiehlt, dachte mir dann aber auch das dass en bissl viel währe o_O


 Die kennen ja dein System nicht und außerdem könntest du ein altes Netzteil haben (wenig Leistung auf der heute sehr wichtigen 12V Schiene, ein gutes Netzteil schafft auf der fast die gesammte Leistung), daher müssen die viel Puffer einrechnen

Welches Netzteil hast du denn genau?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Aber sind 3 oder 4GB Graka Speicher nicht zukunftssicherer ?


 
Bis Spiele kommen, die zwingend mehr als 2 GB vRAM erfordern um hübsch zu laufen werden die heutigen GPUs wieder viel zu langsam sein.

Mehr als 2GB vRAm ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man extreme Auflösungen/Einstellungen, mehrere Monitore oder sehr große Texturmods nutzt - und dafür brauchts dann häufig auch mehr als eine Karte um flüssige fps zu bekommen.

Mit einer GTX480 von damals wirst du im Jahre 2015 nicht mehr viel anfangen können, egal obs die 2GB oder 4GB Version ist. 2GB reichen dann wohl noch für die allermeisten Dinge, die Rechenleistung der GPU aber eher nicht mehr für höhere Ansprüche. Dieses Schicksal wird die 770 auch eines Tages ereilen.


----------



## bowser14 (13. Juni 2013)

be!quiet pure power L8 CM 530w


----------



## hendrosch (13. Juni 2013)

Das reicht locker das BQ idt auf jeden Fall gut und normal sollten mit der 770 so 300W verbraucht werden. Mit der 7970 könnte es ein bisschen mehr werden ~350W aber selbst da sind Reserven fürs OC. 
Ich würd auch die 770 nehmen etwas schneller, leiser und kühler.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Aber sind 3 oder 4GB Graka Speicher nicht zukunftssicherer ?


 
guck dir mal diese Tabellen an dann wirst du sehen dass es egal ist ob die GPU 2 oder 4GB Vram hat. Bis die Karte die 4GB ausschöpfen könnte geht ihr schon längst die Power aus.
Video Card Performance: 2GB vs 4GB Memory - Puget Custom Computers



bowser14 schrieb:


> be!quiet pure power L8 CM 530w



Das reicht problemlos.


----------



## bowser14 (13. Juni 2013)

Dann werde ich mir nun woll die Gigabyte GTX 770 OC kaufen,wenn das Geld da ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> be!quiet pure power L8 CM 530w



Ist schon Ok mit dem NT


----------



## bowser14 (13. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr mir auch was über die Gigabyte 770 OC (2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)) sagen ? (Qualität,etc.)


Und ist mein Mainboard (Asus P8H67 B3 Revision) auch mit den neuen Intel Hasswell CPU`s kompatibel oder nur mit den 3570 etc. ?


----------



## Autorocker (13. Juni 2013)

Gigabyte hat mit dem Windforce 3x Kühler eigentlich immer einen qualitativ guten Lüfter, der auch leise ist. Dein Mainboard ist nicht mehr mit Haswell kompatibel. Mit Haswell wurde der neue Sockel 1150 und der 80er Chipsatz eingeführt.


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juni 2013)

Warum von dem i5-2400 aufrüsten? der hat noch mehr als genug Power. Haswell wird da nix bringen.

Und die Windforce ist n super Modell, hier mal ein Test:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3x OC review - Article


----------



## -Downhill- (14. Juni 2013)

Habe die Gigabyte selber bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## bowser14 (14. Juni 2013)

Aber mit dem i5-3570 ist mein Mainboard  noch kompatibel oder ? (Hab Konfirmation und da krieg ich ordentlich Kohle, und wollte damit en komplett upgrade durchführen, werde ich mir noch ne SSD holen,denke ich)


----------



## Autorocker (14. Juni 2013)

Mit dem i5 ist es noch kompatibel, solange dein jetztiger Prozessor auch Sockel 1155 hat. 
Edit: hab nochmal nachgeschaut...der i5 ist kompatibel.


----------



## Makalar (14. Juni 2013)

Das einzige was du vllt. machen müsstest, wenn du Ivy verwenden willst, wäre ein Bios-Update


----------



## bowser14 (15. Juni 2013)

Noch eine Frage, wenn ich die Graka einbaue, wie erde ich mich am besten ?? (Habe keine alte Heizung !!) Muss ich den PC auch erden ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

Du musst gar nichts machen.
Solange du nicht mit Polyesterklamotten über den Polyesterteppich rutscht passiert nichts.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Aber mit dem i5-3570 ist mein Mainboard  noch kompatibel oder ? (Hab Konfirmation und da krieg ich ordentlich Kohle, und wollte damit en komplett upgrade durchführen, werde ich mir noch ne SSD holen,denke ich)


 Wenn, dann nimm nen 3470. 
Der 3570 ist 30€ teurer, bringt aber keine Mehrleistung


----------



## bowser14 (15. Juni 2013)

Also muss ich mich nicht selber erden ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Also muss ich mich nicht selber erden ?


 
Sagte ich doch. Solange du keine Plastik Klamotten trägst ist alles bestens.
Trage immer Baumwolle oder Seide. Das lädt sich nur schwer elektrisch auf.


----------



## -Downhill- (15. Juni 2013)

Nja es wäre schon besser... man kann sich zb auch and den beiden "pins" einer Steckdose oder an Wasserleitungen erden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

oder man machts nackt...


----------



## bowser14 (16. Juni 2013)

Und jetzt im ernst ?


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

Steht doch alles da ? Wenn Du das von Threshold befolgst, musst Du garnichts machen von wegen erden )

Greetz Erok


----------



## bowser14 (17. Juni 2013)

Kann mir wer einen Link schicken, für einen 6 Pin zu 8 Pin Adapter ? (Meine ASUS GTX 560 Ti 448 Cuda hat 2x 6 Pin, die Gigabyte GTX 770 braucht aber 1x8 Pin und 1x 6 Pin)

Ist mein Mainboard mit der Graka kompatibel ????


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2013)

Das wäre so ein Adapter. Warum sollte die Karte nicht funktionieren?


----------



## ich111 (17. Juni 2013)

Vom i5 2400 auf einen 3570 Aufzurüsten ist sinnlos, die Mehrleistung tendiert gegen 0.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, reicht ein 530W Netzteil für ein Systeme mit GTX770 und i5-2400 aus ?
> 
> 
> Was ist besser, eine GTX 770 oder eine HD 7970 ??
> ...


 

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist!

PSU-Calculator Quick / Netzteil Rechner


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist!
> 
> PSU-Calculator Quick / Netzteil Rechner



Vergiss die netzteilrechner, die berechnen seeeehr grosszügig, um mehr knete zu machen


----------



## ich111 (17. Juni 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre so ein Adapter. Warum sollte die Karte nicht funktionieren?


Den Adapter brauchst du nicht, das L8 530 hat 2 6+2 Pin PCIe Stromstecker.


----------



## bowser14 (18. Juni 2013)

Welche GTX 770 würdet ihr denn nehmen ?? Auch die Gigabyte ?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2013)

Die Gigabyte ist gut, alternativ gäbe es die MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die anderen guten Modelle (Asus DC II, KFA² EX OC) sind im Moment noch zu teuer.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. Juni 2013)

Eine von den dreien zB. - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC - MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming - Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2013)

Asus und Gigabyte sollen ja doch wohl unter Last etwas lauter sein, da sind wohl MSI und die Palit Jetstream die leiseren Modelle.


----------



## bowser14 (18. Juni 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Den Adapter brauchst du nicht, das L8 530 hat 2 6+2 Pin PCIe Stromstecker.


 

Wo finde ich den Stecker ? Seh den nicht :/


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Den kannst du ans Netzteil anschließen. Der ist in der Packung drin.


----------



## bowser14 (18. Juni 2013)

Noch eine finale Frage, kann mir wer sagen, ob die Asus GTX 560 Ti 448 Cuda 2x 6  Pin oder 1x 6 Pin und 1x 8 Pin hat ?? Bin mir nicht sicher und finde keinen Artikel darüber.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Laut Asus Webseite hat die 2x 6 Pin.


----------



## bowser14 (19. Juni 2013)

Eine Frage, mein NT hat ja auch genug Power für die  7970 (??) nun wollte ich mir sowieso Crysis 3 kaufen um die Zeit bis Bf4 zu überbrücken, und die GTX 770  ist ja nur ca. 5 FPS schneller als die 7970 stimmt das ??


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

Das Netzteil reicht für die Grafikkarte.
Und die GTX 770 ist effizienter als die AMD.


----------



## bowser14 (19. Juni 2013)

Wiviel ist die 770 schneller als die 7970 ??


----------



## beren2707 (19. Juni 2013)

Die 770 ist ca. genauso schnell wie die 7970 GE, also ca. ~10% schneller als eine 7970 non-GE. Die Custom-Modelle wie Jetstream oder WF3x sind jedoch nochmal etwas schneller als die 7970 GE.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Juni 2013)

Die 770@stock ist ca. 10% schneller als ne 7970.

Mit Boost eingerechnet ist die 770 nochmal ca. 5-10% schneller, also insgesamt ca. 15-20%


----------



## bowser14 (19. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eine 7970 OC die die Leistung einer 770 hat ?? (Link??)  Wieviel FPS machen die 15-20% aus ?? Stimmt das, das kommende Spiele "AMD Gaming Evolved sind" ??


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine 7970 OC die die Leistung einer 770 hat ?? (Link??)  Wieviel FPS machen die 15-20% aus ?? Stimmt das, das kommende Spiele "AMD Gaming Evolved sind" ??


 
jede hd 7970 @ 1050mhz ist so schnell wie eine gtx 770


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

link ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> link ?



http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-hd-7970-11197-11-40g-a834194.html


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

Also Fazit: Ob ich ne GTX 770 oder die Gigabyte HD 7970 OC hole, kommt Leistungsmässig mehr oder weniger auf das gleiche heraus.

Mein NT hat für beide Graka`s genug Power.

Die HD 7970 hat 1x6 Pin und 1x8Pin,meine jetztige Asus GTX560Ti 448 Cuda Core hat 2x 6 Pin.

Wenn ich die 7970 kaufe, bekomme ich Crysis 3,Bisoshock Infinite und Far Cry 3:Blood Dragon. 

Die Gigabyte HD 7970 hat gute Qualität.

Stimmt das so ?


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
925 MHz


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

Also Fazit: Ob ich ne GTX 770 oder die Gigabyte HD 7970 OC hole, kommt Leistungsmässig mehr oder weniger auf das gleiche heraus.

Mein NT hat für beide Graka`s genug Power.

Die HD 7970 hat 1x6 Pin und 1x8Pin,meine jetztige Asus GTX560Ti 448 Cuda Core hat 2x 6 Pin.

Wenn ich die 7970 kaufe, bekomme ich Crysis 3,Bisoshock Infinite und Far Cry 3:Blood Dragon. 

Die Gigabyte HD 7970 hat gute Qualität.

Stimmt das so ?

PS: Sry, wegen Doppelpost


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> 925 MHz



musst du manuell oc´n. ist bei 99% der karten ohne spannungserhöhung möglich



bowser14 schrieb:


> Also Fazit: Ob ich ne GTX 770 oder die Gigabyte HD 7970 OC hole, kommt Leistungsmässig mehr oder weniger auf das gleiche heraus.
> 
> Mein NT hat für beide Graka`s genug Power.
> 
> ...


 
die gigabreit hat nen vcore lock, die sapphire ist die bessere wahl


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

Habe gehört, die 7970 haben oft Spulenfiepen, ist da was dran ??

Was ist das Problem an dem vCore Lock ??


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Habe gehört, die 7970 haben oft Spulenfiepen, ist da was dran ??



das kann bei allen karten vorkommen



> Was ist das Problem an dem vCore Lock ??


 
du kannst die spannung nicht verändern


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

Aber wenn ich nicht oc'en will, oder nur um ca. 20-50 MHz brauche ich die Spannung ja nicht zu ändern, also kann mir das ja egal sein oder ?? Nochmal, mein NT hat genug Power für die Gigabyte ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich nicht oc'en will, oder nur um ca. 20-50 MHz brauche ich die Spannung ja nicht zu ändern, also kann mir das ja egal sein oder ?? Nochmal, mein NT hat genug Power für die Gigabyte ?



Würde trotzdem die sapphire nehmen, sie ist günstiger, leiser und kühler als die gigabreit


----------



## ich111 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja, aber warum soll man sich damit zufrieden geben, das Ocen wäre dann auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

ich kenne mich aber miz OCen nicht so gut aus, daher mache ich das auch nicht unbedingt, Sapphire oder Gigabyte ?? (Warum ??)


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2013)

Haben meine Kumpels doch schon geschrieben.

Sapphire, weil leiser, kühler und kein V-Lock .


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

Okiii, mein NT hat genug Power ?? Crysis 3 ist ja wegen "Never Settle Reloaded" dabei, stimmts ??


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Okiii, mein NT hat genug Power ?? Crysis 3 ist ja wegen "Never Settle Reloaded" dabei, stimmts ??


 
ja und ja. passt also


----------



## bowser14 (20. Juni 2013)

Ok, die sapphire ist bald meins 

Das Teil hat ja 2 versch.  BIOS wie kann ich da ein bestimmtes anwählen ??  Welches ist besser das mit 950 MHz oder das mit 1000MHz ?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juni 2013)

Da brauchst Du nix umschalten. Die läuft normal mit 950MHz und wenn sie´s braucht, im Boost mit 1000MHz.

Wir meinen aber die Standard, mit 925MHz : http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-hd-7970-11197-11-40g-a834194.html


----------



## TheK79 (21. Juni 2013)

bowser14 schrieb:


> Dachte schon, bei tomshardware ist getanden,das Nvidia mindestens ein 600W netzteil empfiehlt, dachte mir dann aber auch das dass en bissl viel währe o_O


 
Um das nochmal zu klären: Es gibt keine genormte Definition, wie die Nennleistung eines Netzteils gemessen wird – seriöse Hersteller runden einfach die Leistung der 12V-Leitung, womit man ziemlich hart sagen kann "wenn der Rechner 300W braucht, reicht ein 300W-Netzteil". Allerdings gibt es auch Hersteller, die die Leistung der Kleinspannungen (3,3 und 5V) addieren (die durchaus 150W betragen kann), auf denen man in der Praxis aber vielleicht 20W braucht – und die ganz üblen runden dann auch noch gnadenlos auf. Dadurch gibt es Netzteile, die groß mit "500W!" beworben werden, aber kaum für einen Rechner reichen, der 200W verbraucht. Um auch diese Dinger zu erfassen, gibt es solche total überdimensionierten Hersteller-Empfehlungen.

Rechner mit den beiden Grafikkarten bleiben knapp unter 300W, allerdings so knapp, dass ich bei einem 300W-Netzteil doch leichte Bedenken hätte. 530W sind dagegen vieeel Reserve.


----------



## bowser14 (21. Juni 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Da brauchst Du nix umschalten. Die läuft normal mit 950MHz und wenn sie´s braucht, im Boost mit 1000MHz.
> 
> Wir meinen aber die Standard, mit 925MHz : Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Kann ich auch die mit 950MHz nehmen ?? Ist die gleich gut ??

Ist der Lieferumfang der gleiche ?


----------



## bowser14 (21. Juni 2013)

HD 7970 oder doch die GTX 770 ?


(Abgesehen von den Goodies wie Never Settle die man bei der 7970 bekommt)


----------



## Coldhardt (21. Juni 2013)

Ich würd eine 7970 nehmen. Die hat funktionierende Treiber, mehr Rohleistung und Never Settle ist ja auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## bowser14 (21. Juni 2013)

Andere Meinungen ?? Wie währe die Sapphire HD 7970 OC ? Oder doch die Gigabyte GTX 770 OC ?

Vom Preis her, sind die Karten ja mehr oder weniger gleich teuer. Also HD 7970 oder GTX 770 OC ?


----------



## HordyH (21. Juni 2013)

@bowser14 ... ich würde nochmal nachfragen ob die Power von deinem Netzteil reicht... sorry aber musste sein! LOL


----------



## bowser14 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab halt nicht soviel Geld, als Schüler, und dann frage ich lieber 2 mal


----------

